# Caja acústica para parlante de 6x9"



## Leitox (Jul 7, 2008)

Me regalaron un parlante de 6x9" de 300w y 4ohms (marca xtreme sound). Lo que quiero es hacerle una caja para que suenen bien los graves pero no tengo las dimensiones de esta si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agredeceria muchisimo.


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 9, 2008)

Hola leitox, mirá yo hice estas cajas para unos 6x9







Las hice de 50x30x20 aproximadamente de fibrofacil de 12[mm], con 2 tubos de sintonia de 4[cm] de díametro x 15[cm] de largo, suenan muy bien y con graves profundos obvio dentro de lo q se bancan los parlantes...

Saludos


----------



## Leitox (Jul 9, 2008)

mnicolau muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda. La verdad q me sirvio muchisimo espero poderte ayudar cuando lo necesites.Gracias  !


----------



## juan-j (Ago 6, 2010)

Hola a todos quiero decirles que hice un par de cajas acusticas como las de @mnicolau con unos parlantes blaupunkt y la verdad es que suenan muy bien. Exelente diria yo jeje. Muchas gracias por compartir.


----------



## alex123 (Mar 18, 2011)

Compre un parlante 6x9 y lo use con el tda7375 y no tira graves fuertes y eso que dice que trabaja en nominal 25w. Que amplificador armo para este parlante y que me tire buenos graves claro sin exagerar pero que se sienta los graves, ya probé modificando la señal con ecualizador y nada.

saludos.


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola alex123, para empezar este parlante 6x9 es para audio car, si vos lo pusiste en una caja para sonido de hogar, ese es el problema por lo menos por ahora. Porque estos estan diseñados precisamente para autos por su espacio en el baul del mismo, o sea necesitas una caja tan grande como un baul de auto para lograr los graves que vos queres, esto por empezar.
Ahora hay que ver el integrado es de 2x35 W tambien hay que ver si los hiciste trabajar en puente al amplificador, le hiciste algun filtro? que frecuencia de corte tiene, etc.
proba en armarte una caja a medida para es parlante, por el foro de audio elementos de salida hay dando vueltas un programa para calcular la medida de la caja. Suerte


----------



## alex123 (Mar 21, 2011)

la verdad que tiene un filtro pasivo en corte de 60hz mas equalisado con la misma fuente de señal que es un disman


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Mar 21, 2011)

proba con hacer un filtro activo,


----------



## alex123 (Mar 21, 2011)

bueno eso es lo que are grasias por tu respuesta pero que circuito me recomiendas y que sea de fuente simple o partida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2011)

*Alex123* , ese integrado necesita trabajar en puente y alimentarlo con 18 Vdc para que entregue 24 watts sobre 4 ohms.

A 12 Volts en puente daría bastante menos.

Saludos !


----------



## alex123 (Mar 21, 2011)

lo tengo alimentdo a 18v pero con 1.5amperios y la potencia real es 24w o no


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2011)

Para estereo es poca corriente 

Los graves piden corriente y no la tenés . . .  entonces suena feo y gangoso

¿ Cuantos microfaradios tenés de filtro en la fuente ?

Saludos !


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Mar 21, 2011)

alex123 dijo:


> bueno eso es lo que are grasias por tu respuesta pero que circuito me recomiendas y que sea de fuente simple o partida



Mira yo hace bastante tiempo estuve haciendo un amplificador de hogar que es de 70W que es el TDA1572Q es mono y funciona con 12Vcc hata 18Vcc. Eso si consume 10 Amperes minimo pero tiene muy bueno graves y con un filtro activo seguro funciona bien, pero si no solucionas lo del tamaño de la caja dudo que obtengas uno buenos graves. 
Pasate por aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/ para que te informes mejor capaz te aclaras algunas dudas.


----------



## alex123 (Mar 22, 2011)

para la fuente tengo el condensador de filtrado de 2200uf

los graves suenan sin distorcion lo que pasa no se sienten y tengo los parlantes en una caja grande de 30 litros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2011)

2200 uF para estereo es una misera , mínimo 4700 uF.

Ya que hiciste al revés (construir cajas sin medir parámetros ni cálculos) fijate si podés sintonizarlos con un tubo como bass reflex.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/opiniones-sobre-respiradero-unos-parlantes-12456/#post71259

Si no tenés generador de funciones , hay unos programitas para la placa de sonido de la PC que se bajan gratis.

Saludos !


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Mar 22, 2011)

Claro! como dice DOSMETROS, baja de internet un generador de señales, y anda probando desde los 60Hz hasta que veas que frecuencia te gusta para los graves, despues hace un filtro activo a ese corte, pero dudo que obtengas mucho de un parlante si no mediste los parametros del mismo. Ezevalla habla muy bien de este tema, y de la importancia de los mismos como asi tambien la importancia de una caja a medida.
Pasate por aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/ 

Suerte!


----------



## alex123 (Mar 22, 2011)

ok la cambiare el filtrado por 4700uf pero si las cajas las hise con respiradero las medidas las saque de un post de este foro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2011)

Pone los planos a ver cual armaste . . . .


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Mar 23, 2011)

y pone fotos de tu caja ya armada si podes, asi vemos que onda.


----------



## alex123 (Mar 31, 2011)

No tengo cámara para sacar las fotos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/caja-acustica-parlante-6x9-15255/#post96936

Este es el link de donde saque las medidas de la caja del 6x9 que hizo mnicolau.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2011)

Podrías probar . . . hacelo en la parte de abajo ( la que está contra el piso) , y después ves donde te quedaría mejor , de hacerle un tubo de cartón o plástico de unos 6 cm de diámetro y unos 10 cm de largo que sea telescópico , en realidad serían dos caños que van justos uno dentro del otro.

Instalás eso y vas deslizando el tubo interior hasta que mejoren los graves.

Empezá a probar , es por prueba y error . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Mar 31, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Instalás eso y vas deslizando el tubo interior hasta que mejoren los graves.
> 
> Empezá a probar , es por prueba y error . . .



Esa no la sabia, la probare ahora para ver si puedo mejorar mis graves.
Siempre se aprende algo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2011)

Si , y si los mejores graves los obtenés con el tubo bién corto , pués tendrás que cortarlos otro poco para probar.

Te dije que lo hagas en el piso de la caja , porque si el tubo te queda más largo que 15 cm , entonces no lo podés poner de frente , o lo vas a tener que poner doblado a 90º  .

En rigor , más que a oido se hace con un generador (programita para PC y la placa de sonido) , elegis la frecuencia para sintonizar el bafle - supongo 60 Hz  ? - y al woofer se le pone una resistencia de 10 ohms en serie . Entonces se va modificando el largo del tubo hasta que sobre esa resistencia se lea la menor tensión.

Más rústico . . . no le ponés ninguna resistencia y medís la máxima tensión sobre el parlante directamente. Pero siempre sobre el woofer , después del divisor de frecuancia . . . si es que lo tiene. Toda la prueba sin tocar el volumen .

Una vez que lo tenés sintonizado , le hacés otro agujero y le ponés otro tubo idéntico , para ver si necesita más diámetro y retumba mejor. Si no , a taparle el agujero elegantemente .

Todo ésto es una chanchada para mejorar otra chanchada  .

> A Ezavalla le va a caer mal la cena esta noche , y le pido disculpas anticipadas 

Saludos !


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola, muy buenas noches, despues de leer el post espero y me puedan ayudar. Tengo 2 pares de JBL encajonadas en recintos sellados de 70 litros aproximadamente, mi pregunta es: se podrian desenconar disipando el maximo de su potencia? (100 RMS) es que lei que alguien por alli dijo que estan hechas para ser colocadas en el maletero con volumenes de aire muy grandes y aveces me temo que si le meto todo el volumen de desenconen. 

las cajas que hice de 70 litros las desarmare porque las hice con aglomerado de 15mm y resuenan, las hare con madera mas gruesa y queria ver que pasaba si las hacia tipo bass reflex, ya vacie los datos correspondientes en el winisd y compare ambas cajas (cerrada y ass reflex), pero me queda la duda de si sonaran bien ya que se dice que bass refles distorsiona un poco mientras que sellada es mas hi fi y de verdad nose que caja elegir para hacer :S no quiero tirarme la madera y el tiempo


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 8, 2011)

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> ya vacie los datos correspondientes en el winisd


¿Qué datos "vaciaste"?


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Jun 8, 2011)

todos lo parametros thielle small. dame un minuto y subo unas fotos y el archvo del winisd para que se visualice mejor.y gracias


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 8, 2011)

Lo que me parece extrraño, que un altavoz 6x9 de Car Audio dé los parámetros T/S. Hasta ahora la única marca que conozco que hace eso es Focal.


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Jun 8, 2011)

No los dan? deberian! sino uno anda como tuerto en las calles de caracas, a merced de los huecos XD ya voy a subir algo para que puedas ver mejor el comportamiento de los parlantes y gracias de nuevo hermanno

listo hermano, la grafica que se ve en color amarillo, la mas plana es para 1 parlante en un volumen de 40 litros, si pongo dos en una misma caja obtendria el mismo comportamiento pero con una caja de 80 litros :S y eso es mucho espacio. La de color verde es la de 2 parlantes en un volumen de 40 litros caja bass reflex sintonizada a 30 hertz y la de color azul es la del parlante en un volumen de 40 litros caja sellada, cual seria mejor a tu parecer, es que lo que pasa es lo siguiente, tengo 8 cornetas de esas pero son para montarlas en casa, todo comenzo con una planta que estaba llevando polvo y que compre a un muy modico precio, despues compre otra y ya dan para moverlas, por la fuente no hay rollo  ahora ves porque el problema del espacio? XD

Subo los thielle small? se me olvido, :S si hacen falta avisame no mas hermano y on gusto los subo, y de antemano gracias por la ayuda que me puedas prestar  agradecido de verdad

aqui otra grafica del comportamiento bass reflex vs cerrada pero con un solo parlante en un volumen de 40 litros.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 8, 2011)

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> la grafica que se ve en color amarillo, la mas plana es para 1 parlante en un volumen de 40 litros


Exacto, la gráfica amarilla, es la mejor respuesta. Tiene su F3 en 55 Hz: caja sellada con 40 l de volumen interno (Fb). 





dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Subo los thielle small?


No puedo abrir los archivos del WinISD que pasaste, debe ser porque tengo la otra versión.

Si puedes, coloca acá los parámetros T/S.



dmgvenezuela dijo:


> lo que pasa es lo siguiente, tengo 8 cornetas de esas pero son para montarlas en casa


Ah ok, ya veo. No está fácil hacer 2 cajas de 160 l internos c/u (si fuesen 4 6x9 para cada caja).


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Jun 8, 2011)

pero una pregunta compadre, sabes que estuve leyendo lo de los dbs y que en el punto de 3 dbs se amplifica al doble esa frecuencia obteniendo coloracion, ahora bien, 2 parlantes de estos metidos en cajas de 40 litros llegan como a unos 2 y alguito dbs, cual seria la diferencia mas notable en sonido entre la grafica azul y la grafica amarilla hermano, me estan dando ganas de hacer cajas de 40 litros para un solo parlante  no se ven muy grandes, bueno por lo menos en mi mente, y otra cosa, como evito la distorsion a alto SPL? metiendole relleno como guata? y gracias compadre, una opinion siempre es bienvenida, gracias de verdad 

ya subo los thielle small. en el termino de la luz 

listo hermano, los parametros thielle small, especificamente son de las gto 938


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 8, 2011)

Me he encontrado con un problema sobre la caja sellada. Y creo que debes consultar con uno de los Master de Audio en estos foros, como por ejemplo,  a @ezavalla. Porque pienso, que una caja sellada no te va a servir porque el EBP es muy alto. Esto era casi obvio de profetizar porque estas 6x9 se fabrican para un auto, y la maleta/baúl de éste es muy grande, y con fugas que podrían simular unos tubos de sintonía. Entonces, si haces una caja sellada, te va a provocar mucha excursión del cono, con potencia moderada.  






dmgvenezuela dijo:


> en el punto de 3 dbs se amplifica al doble esa frecuencia obteniendo coloracion


Eso es correcto, significa el doble de presión sonora; pero, nuestros oídos no lo captan, en verdad, como el "doble del volumen". Y ademas, en las frecuencia bajas nuestros oídos no son tan sensibles. Pero, en la caja sellada que simulaste, no estamos hablando de 3 dB, sino de 1,5 dB: 






dmgvenezuela dijo:


> y otra cosa, como evito la distorsion a alto SPL? metiendole relleno como guata?


Si se tiene una caja acorde a los parámetros, lo mas seguro de alcanzar distorsión, en principio, es por sobrepasar el aguante de potencia o presión sonora (SPL) del altavoz, y/o producir recorte (clip, clipping) de la señal de salida del amplificador. 

Y el diseño de la caja ventilada/porteada/bass reflex, para que dé una respuesta lo mas plana posible, está un poco difícil porque ese altavoz se diseña para resonar fuertemente a frecuencias de 60 - 120 Hz, ya sea para que la gente se "emocione por el buen bajo" o porque la maleta/baúl del auto es de mucho volumen (l). Y lo otro, es que no se debería de sintonizar los puertos taaan abajo porque la frecuencia de resonancia del altavoz es alta, 58,4 Hz.

Si haces la caja sellada, tendrás la mejor respuesta; pero, a costa de, sacrificar potencia.


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Jun 8, 2011)

Gracias por esos datos hermano, tampoco voy a meterle todo el volumen a ese pryecto, me botarian de la casa!, pero eso si, deseo hacer lo mejor y mas profesional trabajo que puedo dentro de mis limitantes  Entonces aun no me decido, he notado que hacen falta temas de este estilo, hay como 3 que encontre por aqui mismo pero en realidad no con la mas ampla informacion, una vez culmine el proyecto deje posteado la informacion por aqui, pero una pregunta, como hago para consultar a ezaballa, imagino que le deben hacer muchas consultas, personas que tiene mas tiempo en el for que yo y dudo mucho que tal vez me responda 

Y gracias por la ayuda hermano


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 8, 2011)

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> he notado que hacen falta temas de este estilo, hay como 3 que encontre por aqui mismo pero en realidad no con la mas ampla informacion


No se si ya hayas leído por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/ 

Hay mucha información ahí. Hasta yo aprendí de ahí. Y la consulta la puedes hacer en ese mismo tema.


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Jun 9, 2011)

vael hermano, si va, entonces escribire por alla a ver que opinan, gracias


----------

